

Curiosity HN: Is there a study on patterns in "random" numbers people pick? - markbao

I just saw today's XKCD: http://xkcd.com/628/<p>The caption says "You can do a lot better than 1% if you start keeping track of the patterns in what numbers people pick."<p>Is there a study about said patterns?
======
jdale27
[http://scienceblogs.com/cognitivedaily/2007/02/is_17_the_mos...](http://scienceblogs.com/cognitivedaily/2007/02/is_17_the_most_random_number.php)

------
elcron
Lets see :) Here's a link to a survey, if it can be called that.

[http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dFNjTXkyZi1J...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dFNjTXkyZi1Jc1NONGNFMHZ4VFU5ZGc6MA)

Spread it to as many people as you can so that it's not biased by the hn
crowd.

------
iterationx
mentalists like derren brown use hypnotic suggestion its pretty entertaining
to watch. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=befugtgikMg>

